# Gisele Bundchen walks the runway during the Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 - September 30,2014 (x14)



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## Nobullshit (23 Nov. 2014)

Perfection, thanks


----------



## MrLeiwand (24 Nov. 2014)

eine unglaublich schöne frau thx


----------

